# 2005 S Altima Headlight low beam bulb out



## Jnetty99 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi all, new here first post... 

Our 2005 Nissan Altima S model right front headlight bulb has gone out. Its the low beam bulb. 

My question is should I just take it to the dealer? Or is it easily a replaceable item? 

I'm suppose to take the car tomorrow for an Oil Change and Tire rotation, but now I'm have to add this issue. 

thank you for any advice in advance.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forums... It's nice to have you.

so about your question.
honestly it's up to you...

it's not as easy to replace as it is on other cars.. but it's not impossible to. for the drivers side you have to take out part of the airbox assembly and for the passenger you have to remove the coolant tank to get easy access to it. if you have the patience go for it if not just have the guys at the oil change place do it for you.. i don't think they would charge too much.. 

in case you didn't know the altima uses an H1 bulb 
and another thing.. make sure that dust cap goes back on tight. otherwise YOU WILL have condensation inside your headlight. something you do not want.

good luck.


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah I decided to have someone else do it. I have change headlight light bulbs in the past, but for different cars, older cars. I don't want to mess anything up on this one, plus its cold outside; can't deal with that.


----------



## tyrone06 (Sep 22, 2010)

hello everyone...i know its been a while....i hope someone replies to me....

i have 2006 altima....i have a problem....i bought it with HID installed BUT i want to take the HID out and replace it with regular H1 Bulbs. When i try to connect the regular bulb i cant figure out where the NEGATIVE wire connects to...ive searched and searched and i still cant figure it out....can someone please help me.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey Tyrone,

I've got an Altima headlight bulb guide on my site.

Nissan Altima Headlight Bulb Replacement Guide With Pictures - PaulsTravelPictures.com


----------



## sri1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

hi,

i have a nissan altima 2005 of which the headlight bulb on the driver's side -low beam is not working. i'm new to this forum and new to car maintenance as well so please excuse me if my question sounds stupid! so looking online and calling a few repair places i found that if i take the car to have the headlight bulb changed at a authorized nissan dealer repair it would cost me anywhere between 48-60 bucks while if i take it to the local walmart they repalce the bulb for 5 bucks!!! So what is the cost of a H1 bulb that goes on the nissan altima! i'm just bemused at th price diff quoted at these 2 places!

also, i'm guessing that as only the bulb on the driver's side is out and the other side is working fine it has the be the bulb and not a short or anything, coz if it was a short it would have caused both sides to go out. am i right in saying that or is that totally baseless!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's totally baseless... Each side has it's own circuit so if one fails, you'll still have light on at least one side. It's probably the bulb and definately the first thing to check.


----------



## sri1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

:newbie:

makes sense


----------

